

'Zombie' satellite runs amok in Earth's orbit - Element_
http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2010/0509/Zombie-satellite-runs-amok-in-Earth-s-orbit

======
ars
Headline is quite inaccurate.

More accurate, but less exciting, is: zombie satellite causes radio
interference.

~~~
javert
"Run amok" means "to go awry." [1]

I think it's definitely running amok.

[1] <http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/run+amok>

~~~
sliverstorm
It is technically correct, but the implication is malicious activity, and also
possibly physical activity. It's the 'run' part.

edit: "still in its uncontrolled "zombiesat" drift toward orbits occupied by
other spacecraft" Ok, it is running amok. It is doing more than just radio
interference.

------
ck2
Send up that "secret" military remote control space shuttle and fix it?

 _First rule in government spending: why build one when you can have two at
twice the price?_

------
JacobAldridge
Well, if it's after brains, hopefully it interprets its own failure as
evidence of a lack thereof on earth and drifts off into space in search of a
feed.

Edit: It would be wrong, of course - lots of brainpower in this technology. It
could always chase _that_ brain evidence toward earth and burn up in a rapid
re-entry?

~~~
RevRal
When my zombie is running amok, he's usually out terrorizing the townsfolk
because he feels lonely and sad. He's rarely hungry.

